# Before & After Pics



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey Guys,

While this does not hold a candle to you guys that have done full frame-offs, thought I would share what can be done without spending a huge amount of cash (depends on if you are asking me or the wife), and some weekends over a cold winter...

I purchased my car last March, which I paid plenty for a "shiny paint job". In hindsight, I did pay too much considering the detail work and missing parts that were still needed. Overall the original sheet metal & frame was in good shape, so I could have done worse I suppose. 

I played around with it over the summer and put about 2000 miles on it while replacing original body mounts, seals, window felt, you name it, etc... (AMES loves me) Once the snow flew, I pulled and sold the 1975 stocker 400 it came with to put in a "new" 455. While the motor was out, decided to tear down the front clip, detail it, new wiring, etc, etc. Previously, everythiing under the hood was sprayed black, including the inner part of the fenders. 

Anyway, wanted to share a few pics on the end result, which I think turned out well. Thank you everyone for the help along the way! 

BTW, still need to replace the yellow wires with red ones, which will go nicely with my new air cleaner sticker. Since it is not the original 389/tripower the car came with, figured it HAD to have a 455 sticker


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*pics*

Clean, sweet and tasty!!! Absolutely beautiful!!! :cool


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice job! You've made the car "yours" :cheers. You should take a lot of pride in the quality work you've done to to her.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice. Looks great. :cheers


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they all don't need a full body off....NICE JOB!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just my style. Nice job, for sure. Agreed, no need for a frame off. The key word here is DRIVE, and that's what you've been doing all along. Congrats!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking VERY nice! :cheers

Plus you get the extra bonus of being able to ENJOY DRIVING IT instead of sitting and looking at it for who-knows-how-many years and just wishing you were driving it.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin good!! True, not everyone needs a frame off, I did mine the same way you did. :cheers


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice!! Kudos to you!


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you for the comments guys! Now we just need a couple of weeks of temperatures above 40 and an inch of non-frozen rain to wash the salt off the roads!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks VERY VERY nice....!:cheers E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Winter=time to work on the car
Every Other Season=time to drive the car


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just rode the snowmobile yesterday. 
Can't wait for a heavy rain storm though, itchin like crazy to get the summer toys out.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Had to include an updated picture with the fancy new red wires... :cool


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

That's beautiful Leek,
nicely done.
Enjoy the ride(s)!!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Rukee said:


> I just rode the snowmobile yesterday.
> Can't wait for a heavy rain storm though, itchin like crazy to get the summer toys out.


 8 new inches this week, and more snow in the forecast? This is getting a little old!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Cmon!!! its pushing May!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*four letter word*

Snow. HAHA! I've seen it snow in July and August (back in the North Country)! Never again, I'll tell you what!


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

took this picture out my window this morning...


----------

